# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  امضاکردن و ریلیز یک برنامه اندروید در فلاتر

## fakhravari

برای انتشار برنامه در مارکت‌های اندرویدی، نیاز هست که برنامه‌تون امضاشده باشه. مراحلش به این ترتیبه:


در ویندوز:
دستور را در ترمینال وارد میکنید


keytool -genkey -v -keystore E:/App/keystore.jks -storetype JKS -keyalg RSA -keysize 2048 -validity 10000 -alias upload


دقت داشته باشید / ها وارونه بزارید و اطلاعاتی که میگه وارد کنید در نهایت در مسیری که دادید فایل را ایجاد میکند


این موارد در برنامه ایجاد کنید
در پوشه اندروید فایل key.properties را ایجاد کنید و اطلاعات زیر را درونش بزارید



storePassword=رمز
keyPassword=رمز
keyAlias=upload
storeFile=E:/App/keystore.jks

و در مسیر android\app\build.gradle


این موارد جایگزین کنید


def keystoreProperties = new Properties()
def keystorePropertiesFile = rootProject.file('key.properties')
if (keystorePropertiesFile.exists()) {
keystoreProperties.load(new FileInputStream(keystorePropertiesFile))
}


android {
......


signingConfigs {
release {
keyAlias keystoreProperties['keyAlias']
keyPassword keystoreProperties['keyPassword']
storeFile keystoreProperties['storeFile'] ? file(keystoreProperties['storeFile']) : null
storePassword keystoreProperties['storePassword']
}
}
buildTypes {
release {
signingConfig signingConfigs.release
}
}


و در نهایت خروجی بگیرید
flutter build apk --split-per-abi

----------

